# [OT] Jak duży jest twój 'kernel'?

## phoenix_me

Ciekawy jestem ile zajmują wasze 'kernelki' po kompilacji ?. Nie mówie o wersjach 'minimal' ale o tych, że tak powiem desktopowych na których pracujecie na codzień i które mają wbudowaną obsługę waszych urządzeń (oczywiście bez zbytków  :Smile: 

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2081447 gru  9 18:25
```

----------

## edi15ta

```

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1590350 gru  9 10:32 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.14-gentoo-r2

```

moglby byc jeszcze lzejszy bo mam alse wkompilowana w jadro, czego przedtem nie zwyklem robic, a teraz jakos chcialem sprobowac...

----------

## olejseba

ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2304089 gru  9 21:08 /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage

pozdrawiam seba

amd 64 +3000

asus a8nsli deluxe

karta tv, 2 x siec, 2 karty dziwiekowe, raid0,1, nagrywara DVD, itp,

----------

## BeteNoire

Nie sądzę, by to miało jakieś większe znaczenie, ale co tam...

```
-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2057802 lis  4 15:01 bzImage-2.6.14-acid2-bno

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1840208 lis  8 13:59 bzImage-2.6.14-gentoo-bno

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1808199 lis 11 21:22 bzImage-2.6.14-gentoo-r2-bno

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2040389 gru  9 00:54 bzImage-2.6.14-nitro2-bno

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1912948 gru  9 00:54 bzImage-2.6.14-nitro2-bno.old
```

Mam trochę nadmiarowych sterowników, bo ciągle coś testuję  :Wink:  a część trzymam tak, na wszelki wypadek.

----------

## martin.k

Może jakiś OT dodać do tematu wątku... Tak by wypadało  :Smile: 

```

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2402315 gru  9 21:49 kernel-2.6.15-rc5-mm1-isotope6

```

```

uname -a

Linux gentoo 2.6.15-rc5-mm1-isotope6 #1 PREEMPT Fri Dec 9 21:44:22 CET 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Jak to w testach bywa  :Smile: 

P.S. Reiser4 w 2.6.15-rc5-mm1 dostał chyba kopa, bo śmiga że ho ho!

----------

## prizman

```

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1.8M Nov 28 21:36 vanilla_2_6_15

```

```

(~)> uname -a

Linux thevil 2.6.15-rc2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Nov 28 21:30:05 CET 2005 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Tak jakby ktoś chciał wiedzieć  :Wink: 

----------

## Coin

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1764377 Dec  9 09:01 /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage
```

&&

```
uname -a

Linux tux 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 #4 PREEMPT Fri Dec 9 09:01:07 CET 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## kuku

```

kuku@kuku ~/torrent $ ls -al /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.14-gentoo-kuku-r3 

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1720915 lis 25 14:51 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.14-gentoo-kuku-r3
```

ale  :Wink: 

```
du -h /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r3-kuku/

9,0M    /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r3-kuku
```

----------

## cichy

```

athlon-xp user # uname -a

Linux athlon-xp 2.6.14-ck6 #2 PREEMPT Thu Dec 8 18:06:35 CET 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```

athlon-xp user # ls -l /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.14-ck6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2049737 gru  8 18:06 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.14-ck6

```

```

athlon-xp user # du -h /lib/modules/2.6.14-ck6

16K     /lib/modules/2.6.14-ck6/kernel/drivers/firmware

16K     /lib/modules/2.6.14-ck6/kernel/drivers/media/common

156K    /lib/modules/2.6.14-ck6/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88

284K    /lib/modules/2.6.14-ck6/kernel/drivers/media/video

304K    /lib/modules/2.6.14-ck6/kernel/drivers/media

324K    /lib/modules/2.6.14-ck6/kernel/drivers

8,0K    /lib/modules/2.6.14-ck6/kernel/lib

12K     /lib/modules/2.6.14-ck6/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter

16K     /lib/modules/2.6.14-ck6/kernel/net/ipv4

20K     /lib/modules/2.6.14-ck6/kernel/net

356K    /lib/modules/2.6.14-ck6/kernel

4,1M    /lib/modules/2.6.14-ck6/video

48K     /lib/modules/2.6.14-ck6/fs

4,5M    /lib/modules/2.6.14-ck6

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Yatmai

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1229609 Oct  2 22:45 vmlinuz-2.6.12-base-0.2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2207412 Dec  9 23:05 vmlinuz-2.6.14-gentoo-r2-base-0.1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2215228 Dec  6 06:54 vmlinuz-2.6.14-gentoo-r2-base-0.1.old

```

```
uname -a

Linux zeratul 2.6.14-gentoo-r2-base-0.1 #7 PREEMPT Fri Dec 9 23:04:35 CET 2005 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) 2600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

W sumie tu jest jeszcze małe piwo, szczena mi opadła jak sie zorienowałem ile zajmują jajka po kompilacji  :Wink: 

----------

## indianiec

```
1604294
```

----------

## nbvcxz

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1702928 lis 13 13:16 kernel-2.6.14-nitro2
```

mam wkompilowane na stałe Reiser4, alse, locale (international), usb, ntfs ... i w zasadzie wszystko poza nvidia LPT (nie za często używam drukarki). Kompilowane -Os

----------

## wuja

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1836345 paź 28 22:39 /boot/kernel-2.6.14-nitro1
```

----------

## psycepa

```

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2032084 sie 27 06:06 /boot/gentoo-kernel-2.6.12-love

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2030669 wrz  5 01:17 /boot/gentoo-kernel-2.6.12-love_v2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2107121 lis 23 18:21 /boot/gentoo-nitro

```

----------

## aqu

moj jest duzy ale jestem z niego dumny  :Wink: 

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2197346 gru  2 22:42 kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r2
```

----------

## Bako

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2115197 gru  5 15:17 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.14-nitro2
```

+

```
21K     /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/drivers/block

9,5K    /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/drivers/firmware

9,0K    /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses

19K     /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/drivers/i2c

21K     /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/drivers/scsi

30K     /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/drivers/usb/class

37K     /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/drivers/usb/input

49K     /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/drivers/usb/storage

116K    /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/drivers/usb

186K    /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/drivers

73K     /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/fs/smbfs

73K     /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/fs

3,5K    /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/lib

85K     /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/sound/core/oss

107K    /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/sound/core/seq

425K    /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/sound/core

120K    /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/sound/pci/ac97

146K    /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1

267K    /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/sound/pci

41K     /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/sound/synth/emux

46K     /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/sound/synth

738K    /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel/sound

1000K   /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/kernel

517K    /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/video

1,6M    /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2/
```

----------

## rooter666

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1368931 lis 20 21:37 /usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2/arch/i386/boot/bzImage
```

```
Linux gentoo 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 #2 PREEMPT Sun Nov 20 21:37:45 CET 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP processor 1700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## Belliash

PECET Settings # ls -l /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.14-archck3

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1574682 2005-12-02 12:55 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.14-archck3

----------

## kadu

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2229256 Nov 24 12:10 /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage

----------

## mrto

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1386330 gru  7 19:54 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.14-gentoo-r2
```

I mały konkursik.  Przypomnijcie mi gdzie widziałem/słyszałem taka kwestie (o facetach):

"Nie ważne co robią i tak to sie kończy porównywaniem członków"

 :Very Happy: 

Nagród nie przewidziano.

----------

## psycepa

 *mrto wrote:*   

> I mały konkursik.  Przypomnijcie mi gdzie widziałem/słyszałem taka kwestie (o facetach):
> 
> "Nie ważne co robią i tak to sie kończy porównywaniem członków"
> 
> Nagród nie przewidziano.

 

nie wiem ale cos w tym jest, mozna by jeszcze na forum zalozyc watki jaki jest/sa wasz/e /etc/fstab, bootsplash, ulubiony przycisk menu, ulubiony taskbar ulubiony panle itp itd....

a cala rzecz IMO rozbija sie o pc++  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gryhild1985

To jest kernelik który przed chwilką skompilowałem  :Smile: 

```

localhost acx100 # du -h /boot/kernel-2.6.14-ck6 

1,5M    /boot/kernel-2.6.14-ck6

```

A tego używam właśnie  :Very Happy: 

```

localhost acx100 # du -h /boot/kernel-2.6.14.2 

1,7M    /boot/kernel-2.6.14.2

```

Zastanawiam się co szybciej będzie działać monolit, czy modułowy kernelik.

W sumie praktycznie nie potrzebuję modułów, bo to co bym jako M skompilował, to i tak ciągle siedzi w pamięci,

bo jest używane  :Smile: 

Hmmm...

Pozdro

----------

## yoshi314

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1970160 gru  6 18:54 vmlinuz-2.6.14-archck4

yoshi@yOSHi ~ $ du -sh /lib/modules/`uname -r`

6,8M    /lib/modules/2.6.14-archck4
```

----------

## argasek

A jakie to ma znaczenie w czasach dysków 200GB?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rasheed

 *argasek wrote:*   

> A jakie to ma znaczenie w czasach dysków 200GB?  

 

Takie, że im mniejszy kernel tym szybszy system.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## argasek

@rasheed: jakieś konkrety uzasadniające to?

----------

## piotruspan

```
user@gentoo ~ $ ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1913229 gru  8 22:20 /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

```

```
user@gentoo ~ $ uname -a

Linux gentoo 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 #1 PREEMPT Thu Dec 8 22:20:33 CET 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

----------

## Axio

```
du -h /boot/kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r2

2,0M    kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r2
```

----------

## brodi

2,3M	/boot/bzImage

----------

## gryhild1985

To jak już jesteśmy w temacie kernela, to ja pytanko walnę  :Smile: 

Czy jest jakaś różnica w wydajności kernela monotonicznego a modularnego ?

----------

## -=pawel=-

```
uname -a

Linux linthol 2.6.14-nitro2 #3 PREEMPT Sun Nov 27 09:10:00 CET 2005 i686 Unknown CPU Typ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

&&

```
ls -l /boot

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1528857 lis 27 09:12 kernel-2.6.14-nitro2
```

&&

```
du -h /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2

6,5M    /lib/modules/2.6.14-nitro2
```

----------

## arsen

 *gryhild1985 wrote:*   

> To jak już jesteśmy w temacie kernela, to ja pytanko walnę 
> 
> Czy jest jakaś różnica w wydajności kernela monotonicznego a modularnego ?

 

kilka lat temu tak, robiło się wtedy jak najmniejsze jajka, w jajku było tylko to co potrzebne do wystartowania systemu, obecnie nadal sporo ludzi ma podobne podejście i tworzy moduralne jajka. W dobie nowoczesnego sprzętu jaki mamy dziś, nie ma żadnej różnicy dla wydajności czy monolotyczne czy modularne.

----------

## w.tabin

```
ls -l /boot/kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1555469 gru  3 15:54 /boot/kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r4
```

```
uname -a

Linux wacek 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 #1 PREEMPT Sat Dec 3 15:51:57 CET 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## no4b

```
-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1288635 gru  4 12:27 bzImage
```

```
#uname -a                                                                                       

Linux xx.yy.is.net.pl 2.6.15-rc5 #1 PREEMPT Sun Dec 4 12:27:15 CET 2005 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

W module mam tylko karte telewizyjną i moduły dla lmsensors.

----------

## noobah

 *arsen wrote:*   

> kilka lat temu tak, robiło się wtedy jak najmniejsze jajka, w jajku było tylko to co potrzebne do wystartowania systemu, obecnie nadal sporo ludzi ma podobne podejście i tworzy moduralne jajka. W dobie nowoczesnego sprzętu jaki mamy dziś, nie ma żadnej różnicy dla wydajności czy monolotyczne czy modularne.

 

Zgadzam się  ze zdaniem arsena. Ja też wolę wszystko co używam wkompilować w jajo. Próbowałem obu rozwiązań i różnica w starcie systemu była około 1 sekundy, co można uznać za błąd pomiaru.

Mój kernel ma teraz około 2,2 mb

----------

## fallow

```

 ls -al bzImage

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1967925 Dec 15 14:08 bzImage

 uname -a

Linux Enterprise 2.6.15-rc5-vanilla #1 PREEMPT Thu Dec 15 14:08:51 CET 2005 x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

1. Ja podpisuje sie pod tym co powiedzial arsen, teraz nie ma roznicy wydajnosciowej kernela modularnego vs. statyczny.

2. Im mniejszy kernel tym szybszy system ? Czemu ? 

cheers.

----------

## Gabrys

Teoretycznie jeśli wkompilujemy wszystkie moduły _zawsze_ używane na stałe, to powinno być minimalnie szybciej, jednak jeśli jakiś moduł władowujemy raz na chiński rok, to lepiej go zostawić z dala od jądra. Ja mam raczej stałe potrzeby i wszystko co mogę mam wkompilowane na stałe:

rozmiar kernela: 2 349 951 (2,29MiB) (w tym moduły lm_sensors i milion innych).

W modułach mam ALSA (dwie karty), nvidia, ndiswrapper, i coś tam z iptables (ale tylko jeden czy dwa, reszta na stałe).

----------

## Mroofka

```

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1340206 wrz 19 15:44 kernel-2.6.12-mroofka-v2

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1365117   6 14:19 kernel-2.6.13-mroofka-nitro1

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1361233  21 22:04 kernel-2.6.13-mroofka-v1

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

